# Free Knife Anyone



## stic-shooter (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok I give knives away sometimes on another site. This knife is nothing fancy. has a maple handle and a timbersaw steel blade.This blade is slimmer then the ones I have been making but has a stiff spine and should be a useful knife. Blade Has been tempered. I wanted to get feedback on this blade and thus I am ginving it away. all I ask is that whoever gets it use's it and them emails me and tells me what they think. Now I am a novice knife maker( Hobby) so please do not expect a R.A Matt knife LOL. This knife has a 3.25" blade and a oal of 6.5". I will draw the name on tuesday the 11th. Knife will come witha neck sheath.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]Thanks<><


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 9, 2007)

Ill take


----------



## Al33 (Dec 9, 2007)

Put my name in the hat please, and THANKS for the opportunity!

I love the little skinner!


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 9, 2007)

I have no problem being a guinea pig product reviewer..

Put me in the hat.


----------



## ArrowSlinger07 (Dec 9, 2007)

I make a few knives when i have time. I make mine out of 440 with deer antler handles. Put me in the pot maybe i will get some pointers. I give mine away to.


----------



## W4DSB (Dec 9, 2007)

Put my name in the hat please!!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 9, 2007)

I would use it. Throw my name in the hat.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2007)

Generous gesture, and a mighty nice lookin` knife! I like your style.


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks good...Throw my name in the hat also.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 9, 2007)

Put J_seph in the hat please,
Beautiful knife


----------



## LILRASCAL (Dec 9, 2007)

That would make a nice Christmas present
Put me in the hat as well


----------



## deedly (Dec 9, 2007)

Put me on the list also  Please


----------



## CAL (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks good to me.I will trade you a "Sweet Music,Longbox Turkey call for one".


----------



## Daddyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

Add JO (James Otis) to your hat. Would make an outstanding Christmas present to myself.


----------



## 69camaro (Dec 9, 2007)

count me in


----------



## biggabuck (Dec 9, 2007)

Add me also. Mike Mosley. Aka Biggabuck.


----------



## cpowel10 (Dec 9, 2007)

Good looking knife!  Put me in the hat please


----------



## spaceman (Dec 9, 2007)

*knife*

me to.


----------



## bigun31768 (Dec 9, 2007)

what would you charge for that knife??? oh does it come with a sheath or case??


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Dec 9, 2007)

I would love it and use it a lot too. Please put me in the hat


----------



## HTRDNCK (Dec 9, 2007)

would  love try this skinnin' a hawg!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 9, 2007)

i made an "A" in creative writing and i have photography skills. i feel i would be able to give a worthy review of such a fine piece of craftsmanship !!!!  ( put me in the hat please!!! )


----------



## WishIwuzhuntin (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm surrounded by esteemed coleagues,but If that hat'll take one more-count me in.  Looks like a fine creation.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 9, 2007)

*In the hat!*

Please toss my name in the hat. Be glad to give you an honest review with pics. More than fair for your effort.


----------



## Slayer (Dec 9, 2007)

that looks like slayer's knife!!!!!

put my name in!!!!


----------



## robertyb (Dec 9, 2007)

Put my name in the hat please


----------



## gravedigger83 (Dec 9, 2007)

Add me and Thanks for the gesture.


----------



## Worley (Dec 9, 2007)

*Knife*

Looks great, count me in please.  And thanks for the offer...


----------



## contender* (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice little skinner, throw my name in as well.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 9, 2007)

That is a fine loking KNIFE.  Knives are a passion of mine, and I like that blade.  It has character.  Put me in the hat and Let me see what else you have too.


----------



## Greatflake (Dec 9, 2007)

cant help but say add me too.. i need a skinner..


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm in too!!


----------



## Backcountry (Dec 9, 2007)

add my name...thanks


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 9, 2007)

How much? I may want to buy one, then give you feedback on it.


----------



## Buck111 (Dec 9, 2007)

Put my name in the hat please.


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Dec 9, 2007)

Add Me Add Me.. Heck I even asked Santa for one this year. If I win it will be one less thing he'll have to carry in his bag.


----------



## CAL (Dec 9, 2007)

Hunt Em,that's er beautiful family ya got there in ya avatar friend.I know ole Santa will have er time at your house this year.His ole slay will be loaded down fer shore.Christmas greetings to you Sir!


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 9, 2007)

Add my name I need a good knife for these south ga hogs,cant seem to find a knife that will hold an edge.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Dec 9, 2007)

please add PRIVEYE to the list!!!


----------



## cmghunter (Dec 9, 2007)

Me too


----------



## knifemaker (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks like a very usefull blade style, and just the right size. Can't help but have you put my name in the hat.--Add me.-- Thanks----------knives


----------



## gobblingghost (Dec 9, 2007)

I like it.put me in and also pm about making me a knife.


----------



## Goatwoman (Dec 9, 2007)

*Knife*

Add my name to the list. That would make a great Christmas gift for the hubby. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## deadend (Dec 9, 2007)

me too.....


----------



## jth678 (Dec 9, 2007)

throw my name in please!


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 9, 2007)

put me in the hat please and thanks for the generousity


----------



## Lloyd72 (Dec 9, 2007)

put me in too~


----------



## JDARRACOTT (Dec 9, 2007)

I could always use a good knife, put my name in the hat!


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Dec 9, 2007)

toss  me in please sir


----------



## tylernext (Dec 9, 2007)

very nice looking knife. please put my name in the drawing. thank you.


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 9, 2007)

I have more knives than I could use in two lifetimes. So don't put my name in. But I did want to say that looks like a well done piece of craftsmanship. If you have pics of more of your work please post them. I just really like seeing the work of people who do things for the love of it.


----------



## Beenthere&donethat (Dec 9, 2007)

Good looking piece of work!! Please add my name to the hat as well.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm in...


----------



## Southbow (Dec 9, 2007)

Since you keep selling them quicker than I can buy one, please add my name to the list too!

thanks,
chris


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 9, 2007)

Really good lookin knife, and
looks like the perfect size to fit in my fanny pack...
Add my name to the list please....


----------



## Carp (Dec 9, 2007)

Put my name in the hat, please.


----------



## Slasher (Dec 9, 2007)

add me to it as well frank... and thanks for the opportuntiy


----------



## Sargent (Dec 9, 2007)

Enter me, please.

Great looking knife!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 9, 2007)

Enter me if you're still taking names.  Thanks!


----------



## Jim Ammons (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice looking knife. Add me to the list.


----------



## BowtechRedneck (Dec 10, 2007)

Put my name in the Deer hide sack please Id love to see your handy work.


----------



## LQQKITZME (Dec 10, 2007)

Put me in the hat, thats a nice looking knife


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2007)

Like NYODB, I really don't need the knife, but it's nice seeing somebody, especially this time of year express their generosity. I'm sure whoever gets it will cherish your craftsmanship for years to come.  Hope you have a very special Christmas this year.  By the way, that looks like a quality and well crafted knife.


----------



## one_shot (Dec 10, 2007)

Put me in ,thanks


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 10, 2007)

Dang Frank, ya really know how to fill a room up LOL!!!!
I have a couple of these folks, there great knives, bar none !
I might as well throw my son's name in the hat, thanks Frank !
This is for Jacob
Jerald


----------



## deersled (Dec 10, 2007)

very nice......knife, as well as your gesture. Fro me in the pot, also.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Dec 10, 2007)

Throw me in, and thanks


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 10, 2007)

I'd like to give 'er a try...


----------



## Farm (Dec 10, 2007)

Please add me to the list.


----------



## marknga (Dec 10, 2007)

please throw me in the hat! That is a fine looking blade!

M A R K 



Merry Christmas!

Mark


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 10, 2007)

I would  to have my name in the hat please ....

would make a great neck knife .....


----------



## turkey foot (Dec 10, 2007)

*free knife*

Booya

Ad Me To The List.


----------



## whchunter (Dec 10, 2007)

*Good DEAL*

I'd like to field test it for you. I hunt year round and will put it to the test cleaning a bunch of deer and hogs. Add my name to the hat.


----------



## beretta (Dec 10, 2007)

Add me too please!!!!!!!Beretta


----------



## stewart 14 (Dec 10, 2007)

Add me to the list also. Great looking knife!!


----------



## chris72 (Dec 10, 2007)

Beautiful knife, add my name to the hat!


----------



## zman (Dec 10, 2007)

add mine to the list also. great job  and a great thing you are doing. this is what makes woody's great.


----------



## Just BB (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, Ya'll all just quit wanting it because he's going to pick me..Put my name in the hat please.


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 10, 2007)

Id love to get in in as well. Thanks


----------



## Ol' 30-30 (Dec 10, 2007)

Toss me in there


----------



## SCDAWG (Dec 10, 2007)

Put me on the list please. Thanks


----------



## ngabowhunter (Dec 10, 2007)

That's a good looking knife. Please add me to the list.

Thanks


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 10, 2007)

WOW....Please...If its not to late...add FX Jenkins to the drawing...thanks for your generosity...


----------



## badcompany (Dec 10, 2007)

would love to help you out and give you the truth


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Dec 10, 2007)

I would like to have pone please


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Dec 10, 2007)

Put me in also.thanks


----------



## randyb (Dec 10, 2007)

I'd like to throw my name in the ring as well.


----------



## DanTroop2000 (Dec 10, 2007)

put me in the hat to


----------



## Winchester101 (Dec 10, 2007)

i would like a chance to win that knife as well. Thanks for the opportunity.

Regards,

Lee


----------



## 7mm REM MAG (Dec 10, 2007)

Sign me up!! Thanks for the offer.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 10, 2007)

This is exciting, I can't wait till tomorrow...


----------



## watashot89 (Dec 10, 2007)

put my name in the hat plz


----------



## SHMELTON (Dec 10, 2007)

drop mine in the hat if you don't mind, thanks


----------



## PAUL JOHNSON (Dec 10, 2007)

I'd like a chance if I can get in on it


----------



## bigmthbass (Dec 10, 2007)

please add me to the drawing...im looking for a new knife and that fits the price range and i think it would look good on me


----------



## little rascal (Dec 10, 2007)

*Thanks*

for the offer, if you don't mind throw me in the hat please. I'd like to try that lil' fella out on some birds. 
I have a very small skinner made from sawmill blade that came out of N.Ga Mtns. a long time ago. Think I'll post it on here soon and see if someone knows who made it. Thanks.


----------



## RBaldree (Dec 10, 2007)

*sign me up for the knife*

I would love to have this.  Put me up for it...

Robert Baldree


----------



## Smokey (Dec 10, 2007)

I'd be glad to give your work a test drive.  Thanks for offering.


----------



## gblrklr (Dec 10, 2007)

That is a great looking knife!  Please put my name in the hat.


----------



## Bruz (Dec 10, 2007)

I would like a chance and could use it.

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 10, 2007)

Put me in the hat, Great looking knife.   Thanks Chris


----------



## glh708 (Dec 10, 2007)

put me in that thing is nice if it helps me win i am in desperate need of some good luck!!!!! thanks


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Put my name in the hat*

Thanks for the opportunity. I would definitely road test it for you.


----------



## doates (Dec 10, 2007)

Throw my name in the pot, please sir. I'll be more than happy to test her out fot you.


----------



## ccbunn (Dec 10, 2007)

Frank, 
Dang bro,  did you post somewhere else that this give away was in the works, or are there a lot more folks reading the traditional archery forum than I thought? I hope that is the case, we need more folks joining in here. My gosh, even my brother read this and entered. He is a "retired" Revenooer. Notice I emphasized the retired. You don't have to show him any favoritism. LOL. Wouldn't surprise me if my son Matt doesn't find this thread too. They have both seen your knives and drool over them.
Good on you Frank for offering this knife up. I really like the design.
Don't put me in the hat though since I have one coming. Let someone who has not seen your work yet win this one.


----------



## littlebill (Dec 10, 2007)

i would love to be included!!!!!!!!


----------



## lorddal (Dec 11, 2007)

Put me in as well please nice looking knife


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 11, 2007)

Free bump for last minute people


----------



## James Vincent (Dec 11, 2007)

Great looking Knife. Add me to list


----------



## F14Gunner (Dec 11, 2007)

Would like to drop my name in the hat. I work for a heat treater and am trying to make a knife from scratch myself. Want to use some of my antlers as the handle.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 11, 2007)

Mr. Stic,
  What time is the drawing??

Do we have to be online to win???


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 11, 2007)

Hope I'm not too late for the drawing!


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 11, 2007)

You Can Add Me In.....


----------



## daddybuck (Dec 11, 2007)

Put me in to, if its not too late I'll try it out for you.


----------



## urbaneruralite (Dec 11, 2007)

Nice knife. Good for you. 

What is the deal with R.A. Matt? The knives are nice to look at, but I've not seen much on whether they're worth trying for something to use.


----------



## Just BB (Dec 11, 2007)




----------



## dawg2 (Dec 11, 2007)

Just BB said:


>


----------



## davidhelmly (Dec 11, 2007)

Put my name in the hat also. I would be glad to bloody it up for you.


----------



## Trizey (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm in. 

Thanks!


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Dec 11, 2007)

If'n I'm not to late, throw my name in the hat too. That's a very nice looking blade. The personal touch from a fellow member here adds to the experience.


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 11, 2007)

me 3~~~~


----------



## stic-shooter (Dec 11, 2007)

Well I see alot of names. I changed my mind Not giving the knife away. sorry.<><


----------



## stic-shooter (Dec 11, 2007)

NAH!!! just messing with ya all. WINNER IS....................................................................................................................................
Hunt Em Up !!!  hey Buddy shoot me a PM with your address. thanks for all who played and thanks for letting me do this. <><


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 11, 2007)

Congrats to the winner, ya just got a swell gift from a great guy.
Thanks to Stic-shooter for giving this out !


----------



## Al33 (Dec 11, 2007)

Congratulations Hunt Em Up!!!!


----------



## Derek Edge (Dec 11, 2007)

put me in if it's not too late


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 11, 2007)

stic-shooter said:


> NAH!!! just messing with ya all. WINNER IS....................................................................................................................................
> Hunt Em Up !!!  hey Buddy shoot me a PM with your address. thanks for all who played and thanks for letting me do this. <><




That was nice of you!  Congrats Huntemup!


----------



## 7mm REM MAG (Dec 11, 2007)

> put me in if it's not too late



Looks like about two hours too late.  

Congrats to Hunt em up.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 12, 2007)

Yea Stic Shooter, thanks again...


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 12, 2007)

thanks for the game ...

congrats Hunt em up .....


----------



## Winchester101 (Dec 12, 2007)

Good fun and thanks very much for the opportunity


----------



## ccbunn (Dec 12, 2007)

Congrats. Hunt Em Up. You will probably be another convert. Hard to own just one of Frank's knives.
Good on you Frank.


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Dec 20, 2007)

Yipppppeeeeeeeeeee.. Thanks a lot man.. I really have been hoping for this knife to be honest. I've turned away from buying one since I entered my name. I'll defiently let you know what I think about it. My cousin is a collector of knifes from around the world so I'm sure he'll put his 2 cents in.


----------

